# iMac G3 - plus d'interface IDE, MàJ Firmware ?



## Berthold (21 Décembre 2008)

On m'a donné un iMac G3 DV 400 dont " l'interface IDE est HS " (sic), c'et à dire que je peux l'utiliser avec un DD externe FireWire, mais pas avec le DD interne, ni espérer utiliser un CD ou DVD. :rateau:

Le firmware n'a pas été mis à jour pour Mac OS X, il a tourné avec Mac OS 9 maxi. 

:afraid: Je n'ose donc pas lancer un DD externe sur lequel Panther est installé. Quelle marche  suivre, comment mettre à jour le firmware sans tout foutre en l'air (s'il reste qq chose à en tirer&#8230; ) ?

 Est-ce qu'un ALT au démarrage, choix du Mac OS 9 sur le DD Panther suffit et ne mettra rien en danger ?


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Décembre 2008)

D'abors utilise un disque Firewire avec OS 9 installée dessus pour mettre à jour le Firmwire (version 4.1.9 sur les iMac G3 Slot-In). Sinon ce seras la cata des que tu tenteras de booter sous OS X, plus d'image après le Bong ...

PS : Si le disque interne est encore dans l'iMac, tu peut le mettre dans un boitier Firewire


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2008)

Alt au démarrage n'est pas la solution, car il ne te montrera que les disques contenant un système, et non les systèmes eux mêmes, donc tu ne verras normalement que le système X de ton disque. Pour être certain qu'il ne cherche pas à démarrer sous X, il te faut ajouter un lecteur optique firewire, et démarrer sur un CD OS 9.2, puis utiliser le tableau de bord "Démarrage" de ce système, qui est capable de désigner plusieurs systèmes sur un même volume. Si tu n'as pas de CD 9.2, tu peux démarrer depuis un CD entre 8.6 et 9.1, et aller chercher le TdB du système 9.2 du disque dur (en réalité ça n'est pas un vrai TdB, mais une application normale).


----------



## claude72 (21 Décembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> On m'a donné un iMac G3 DV 400 dont " l'interface IDE est HS " (sic)


En général, sur les DV400, c'est surtout la carte PAV qui tombe en panne...

... donc il y a des dizaines de iMac DV400 HS dont la carte-mère est en bon état et des dizaines de cartes-mères qui trainent dans des tiroirs et qui ne servent plus à rien... et qui peuvent se racheter pour pas cher (la dernière que j'ai achetée, je l'ai payé 10 euros sur eBay)... et donc le plus pratique serait de retrouver une carte-mère qui fonctionne et de changer la tienne !!!


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2009)

Quelqes nouvelles fraîches : j'ai démarré sur un CD d'install de Mac OS 9.1 (donc pas si nase que ça, le lecteur CD) et pu obtenir les infos suivantes dans _informations système Apple_ :

processeur, mémoire, caches, mémoire vidéo apparaissent, _pas le système ni le disque dur_.

dans l'onglet 'périphériques et volumes', _pas de IDE apparent_, mais USB, FireWire, ATA interne (lecteur CD), vidéo
Cela confirme-t-il l'hypothèse de la carte PAV, ou bien autre chose ?


----------



## claude72 (29 Janvier 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Cela confirme-t-il l'hypothèse de la carte PAV, ou bien autre chose ?


Non, la carte PAV est celle qui gère (grosso-modo) l'alimentation et la vidéo : donc si ton écran fonctionne, c'est que ta carte PAV fonctionne. 

Et comme tu arrives à booter sur un CD dans le lecteur interne, comme il branché sur le même port IDE que le disque-dur, ce n'est probablement pas le port IDE qui est HS, mais plutôt le disque-dur !!!


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2009)

Ça c'est rassurant, il me paraît plus simple de changer un DD qu'une carte, surtout sur ces iMacs&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Quelqes nouvelles fraîches : j'ai démarré sur un CD d'install de Mac OS 9.1 (donc pas si nase que ça, le lecteur CD) et pu obtenir les infos suivantes dans _informations système Apple_ :
> 
> processeur, mémoire, caches, mémoire vidéo apparaissent, _pas le système ni le disque dur_.
> 
> ...



J'aurais plutôt tendance à privilégier une autre hypothèse : le disque dur.

Ce modèle de Mac n'a qu'un seul contrôleur IDE, où le disque dur est monté en maître et le lecteur optique en esclave, tous deux sur la même nappe. IDE et ATA, c'est pareil, les 100% lecteur optique, c'est ATAPI.

Donc, si tu ne vois pas le disque dur, trois hypothèses possibles :

1) Il est mort
2) son alimentation est débranchée ou défectueuse (fil coupé par exemple)
3) La nappe IDE est débranchée côté disque ou (plus probable) défectueuse (coupure entre le disque dur et le disque optique).

Faut ouvrir !


----------



## claude72 (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> où le disque dur est monté en maître et le lecteur optique en esclave, tous deux sur la même nappe.


D'ailleurs, à ce propos, j'ai eu une fois un iMac dans lequel après avoir monté un nouveau disque-dur (en maître), ce DD n'était pas reconnu...

... j'ai cherché un petit bout de temps avant de m'appercevoir que l'ancien disque-dur était en esclave, et le lecteur CD en maître...
(je ne sais pas si c'était une série spéciale, un employé de chez Apple qui était bourré ou qui voulait faire une farce au pauvre client qui allait acheter ce Mac, ou si il avait été bricolé ???)


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, à ce propos, j'ai eu une fois un iMac dans lequel après avoir monté un nouveau disque-dur (en maître), ce DD n'était pas reconnu...
> 
> ... j'ai cherché un petit bout de temps avant de m'appercevoir que l'ancien disque-dur était en esclave, et le lecteur CD en maître...
> (je ne sais pas si c'était une série spéciale, un employé de chez Apple qui était bourré ou qui voulait faire une farce au pauvre client qui allait acheter ce Mac, ou si il avait été bricolé ???)



L'iMac 400DV que j'ai acheté d'occaze, jamais utilisé ou presque et surtout jamais bidouillé était dans cette configuration aussi.
Pareil, il m'a fallu quelques crises de nerfs avant de comprendre !


----------



## claude72 (30 Janvier 2009)

J'avais oublié de le préciser, mais moi aussi c'était sur un 400 DV...


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2009)

[HS] Marrant cette histoire, nos 400DV, nos prénoms, outre le fait que je n'avais pas encore remarqué : on s'est inscrits à 6 jours d'intervalle sur McGé ! :king: [/HS]


----------



## Berthold (31 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut ouvrir !


Bon je vais chercher mes tournevis :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (16 Février 2009)

Donc, j'ai ouvert&#8230; et même écarquillé les yeux : le disque dur ne risquait pas de fonctionner : il n'y en avait pas ! Un vilain méchant l'avait tout bonnement enlevé&#8230; Ceci dit, j'ai placé un 10Go qui me restait, mais vu le bruit qu'il produit, je ne sais pas combien de temps il va fonctionner. En tout cas, pour l'instant, l'iMac a repris du service sous Panther, hop ! Merci à vous de votre intérêt/aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2009)

Berthold a dit:


> Donc, j'ai ouvert et même écarquillé les yeux : le disque dur ne risquait pas de fonctionner : il n'y en avait pas !



J'étais pas tombé loin


----------

